# Help! Problem with chocolate truffles



## Chopstix (Dec 15, 2004)

I always only make truffles rolled in cocoa powder.  The ganache itself has some liqueur following the recipe. I box the truffles and place them in fridge.  My problem is, after only a couple of hours, I notice dark unsightly small patches all over the truffles where the cocoa powder grew dark. How do I make my truffles retain a uniform coating of cocoa powder that looks nice and professional?

Thanks!


----------



## Alix (Dec 15, 2004)

I think that Audeo will have an answer for you, but she won't be here until the weekend. Anyone else out there with some help?


----------



## PA Baker (Dec 15, 2004)

I'm guessing, but Audeo will have to confirm/correct, that it's a moisture issue.  If the chocolate hasn't dried well when you refrigerate them, the cocoa powder is absorbing the moisture and where it's wet, it's darker.  Do you let them air dry awhile before you refrigerate?

I've never seen a chocolate recipe saying to refrigerate, probably because of the issue of it blooming.  But I know I've seen truffles in stores in coolers (ie Godiva).  Now I'm curious why.  Guess we'll need to wait for our Audeo!


----------



## kyles (Dec 17, 2004)

Don't panic! This is completely normal, the cocoa will go patchy, the only thing to do is roll them again in the cocoa in it before you serve them. I store mine in extra cocoa so all I have to do is shake the tin gently. In a domestic environment they do need to be refrigerated as you don't use any preservatives or stabilisers, and the cream content will cause them to go rancid if not refrigerated. 

This year I have rolled mine in finely chopped nuts to solve the cocoa problem, also not as messy to eat!


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 17, 2004)

Thank you all for your inputs! Kyles, I'll keep them in extra cocoa powder in the fridge next time for a few hours before boxing them.  I give them away for Christmas so it's important that they look very nice.

Am still waiting for Audeo's response though.  I somehow suspect the patchiness has something to do with moisture too... But kyles' solution should fix that.

Thanks again!


----------



## Audeo (Dec 18, 2004)

This problem could be two-fold.  The most likely strongest culprit is, indeed, moisture.  Refridgerators are very humid animals and even more so if they are especially filled, where the air circulation is impeded.

I make probably 150 or so various truffles.  And I prefer to first store them in the freezer (much less humidity), but I go an even further step or two:  First, I use well-sealed plastic "Tupperware-type" tubs and line the bottom with several sheets of paper towels.  Then the truffles are place in layers with waxed paper as the base.  A final layer of waxed paper goes on top of the final layer of truffles, then a few more sheets of paper towels, then sealed very well.  To thaw, I remove the container from the freezer, wrap the thing in many layers of plastic wrap and leave the  container in the refrigerator for 24 hours.

If I'm having a short turnaround between making and giving, I will store them in the refridgerator by the same method as above, sealing the final container with lots of plastic.

Kyles, an obvious truffle pro, does the same thing I do with cocoa-coated truffles by storing the truffles within lots of extra cocoa.  A good shake and they're gorgeous.

However, I suspect another equally strong culprit is the alcohol in your ganache, which will tend to dissolve the cocoa, in my experience.  For any liquor-based truffle or cream, for this reason, I always dip those into tempered chocolate.

I find basic truffles are easily coated in cocoa, but again, anything with alcohol should be coated in tempered chocolate.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 18, 2004)

Wow Audeo, thanks for your answer!  (Bowing low to a master.) I think I'll try your freezer/ref methods. 

On tempering chocolate, Kyles asked my very same question in another thread. Me thinks I have a lot of reading up and experimenting to do...

Well, I've got a year to do it as I plan to give away truffles again next year! Thanks!


----------



## Audeo (Dec 19, 2004)

Thank you, chopstix, but don't bow too low...I'm still aspiring to mere competency here!!!!

I hope the information helps.  But I know, more than anything we can tell you here, the next year of experimentation you have planned is going to have you back here telling us a thing or two!!!  There's nothing like practice!

Best of luck and warm wishes for a wonderful holiday with your family and friends!


----------

